# Extracting without the extractor



## Morphic (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok, my first year as a beekeeper, and I have no extractor, but I'm going to harvest my honey soon. Any suggestions on how to go about this so I get max honey out of the comb?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I would like to know that too. I got 3 more frames in my 2nd super that was not ready when I extracted last week. I cant ask my friend to bring out the freshly cleaned equipment for 5 lbs of honey. 

------------------
"To bee or not to bee, that is the question"


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd just use it for cut comb, but if you want to crush and strain, it works well. You just have to be patient letting it strain.


----------



## Morphic (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok, so i'm assuming thats cutting most the comb off the foundation, and then crushing it in like cheese cloth or something, and letting it strain for a long time?
There any websites with gives more detail?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/harvest/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

To do this method, if it's unwired wax, I'd just cut it out leaving one row of cells at the top for a starter strip. If it's wired wax, you'll have to choose if you want to cut it out or not. If it's plastic foundation you'll have to cut the comb off or scrape it off in order to do the bucket.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Straining crushed comb works great when the weather and the honey are hot, but it's slooooooooow when the season cools down. And some fall honeys can granulate quickly once they are mashed up.

Some Thoughts
Dennis


----------

